

Math Riddle: Find Optimal Amount of Fence for Farmer - k2xl
http://k2xl.com/wordpress/optimal-fence-riddle/

======
hywel
Just a request that someone eventually post an answer (unless the answer is
something ridiculous like blindfolding all the cows, in which case, I don't
care).

~~~
k2xl
There's an actual answer - not a trick question!

------
dubya
I can get it to 2.63896 down from 2.82843, assuming a unit square, but there
may be a better trick.

~~~
k2xl
Can you post the shape?

~~~
dubya
You can fence two adjacent sides, say north and west, and have another fence
from the center to the southeast corner. That's 2+(1/sqrt(2))~2.707.

The number I got was from keeping the center to SE corner fence, and finding
three straight fences to join the remaining three corners. I assumed these
three meet at one point and that the point is on the NW-SE diagonal.

------
Red_Tarsius
Are curved fences allowed?

~~~
k2xl
Yes

